# Router Port Probleme beim Internet Radio !



## Gorian (10. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

Mein Prob ist nun endgültig klar! Ich kann zwar ganz normal über Winamp + die Shoutcast Tools Streamen und der Server ist auch online zu erreichen aber irgenwie kommt keinen musik an!

Also anders gesprochen die leute kommen auf den Stream und hören nix aber sind daurf Für mich hört sich das so an als währ es keine Server prob sondern irgenwie ein Port Problem....

Leider weiß ich mir nicht zu helfen ich hab ne  D-LINK DL-604 Router und hab die nötigen Prots freigegeben also den Port 8000 und 8001.....

Ich hoff einer von Euch hier kann mir helfen

mfg
Gorian


----------



## Gorian (10. September 2003)

Hey leute es ist wirklich wichtig 

mfg
Gorian


----------



## since (19. September 2003)

Kann leider auch nix genaues sagen, ausser dass du vielleicht mal deine Soundkarte checken solltest...

Ansonsten deinstallier alles und lad dir Winamp 2.9x, Shoutcast Server & das DSP plugin für winamp NEU runter.


----------

